# Clouds Of Icarus - Juice Reviews



## Lord Vetinari (16/3/16)

Going to break from the usual format a tad:

Clouds Of Icarus - Lemon Bar

Tested in various atties...

Experience: 

Lemons and Death. If life hasnt handed you some well now you have two lungs full. Of lemon. 

Overwhelming. Not too sweet but sheeeez. If you dont change the cotton in your dripper Lemon Bar is all you taste all day. 

A good one for the throat hit crowd. Hackety hack. 

Buy If: You want strong lemon without the tang.

Avoid if: You are not in the mood for a face full of Death By Lemon.


----------



## Lord Vetinari (16/3/16)

Clouds Of Icarus - 24/7

Once again various atties used:

A sweet Hot Cross bun. Cinnamon bun with glaze. Great balance of cinnamon, pastry and sweet marzipan. Best I can do. Cinnamon is just right. Pastry is perfect. Maaaaybe a touch sweet to make for an ADV.

Hell's teeth. This is delicious. 

Buy if: The above sounds good

Avoid if: Pastry isnt your thing.

Reactions: Like 1


----------

